# Why young adults have Backaches?



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 23, 2021)

Have you experience Backaches, and you can't get rid of them? Staying In bed all day might be the cause of it. Time to put exercise in your schedule and keep active. With enough exercise, you can strengthen your core muscles to make the back pain go away. Initial studies show that going for walks every two to three days for a half-hour to 1-hour should suffice. Posture also plays a part, and I use a certain back straightener when working from home. The long hours in front of a computer might be overwhelming at first, but I learned to cope with it after a few workouts. Do you experience Backaches too?


----------



## Xaloba (Apr 7, 2021)

Personally, I sit all the time (working) and don't do exercises at all. To be honest, I had back pain for a long time until I bought a new sleeping mattress. My sleep improved and back pain disappeared.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 21, 2021)

normal back pain often can be attributed to factors of daily life, such as sitting too long, picking up children, or overdoing it while exercising.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Xaloba said:


> Personally, I sit all the time (working) and don't do exercises at all. To be honest, I had back pain for a long time until I bought a new sleeping mattress. My sleep improved and back pain disappeared.


Must have been expensive.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> normal back pain often can be attributed to factors of daily life, such as sitting too long, picking up children, or overdoing it while exercising.


Oh no. That is most of what I do daily. How do you overcome them?


----------



## LifeLithia (Apr 26, 2021)

maybe because of wrong posture


----------



## Jolly (May 24, 2021)

Try wearing cotton clothings...wearing tight clothings can irritate skin.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 24, 2021)

Like most members have posted on here, it's due to poor posture and incorrect body movements.


----------

